# Spaltenzahl und Namen einer Tabelle auf SQLServer auslesen



## Lautsprecher (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen.
Ich möchte die Anzahl der Spalten meiner Tabelle auf dem SQL-Server auslesen,
wenn es geht am besten auch noch die Spaltenbezeichnung.

Der Grund dafür. Mein Programm soll in der Lage sein eine Tabelle über ALTER dynamisch zu erweitern. Dazu muss ich aber wissen, welche Spalte bereits angelegt wurde und ob ich diese noch generieren muss.

Vielen dank


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du ein Recordset hast, kannst Du mit der Count-Eigenschaft die Anzahl der Felder sehen, und auch ihre Namen bekommen. 

Zum Beispiel:

```
Public Sub GetFieldName (Rs as ADODB.RecordSet) As String   
   Dim i as Integer
   Dim Tx as String
   For i = 0 To Rs.Fields.Count - 1
      Tx = Tx + Rs.Fields(i).Name
      If i < Rs.Fields.Count - 1 Then
          Tx = Tx + ","
      End if
   Next
   GetFieldName = Tx

End Sub
```

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## 876zert4564 (24. September 2009)

Mittels OpenSchema kommt man an alle möglichen Informationen zu Datenbanken/Tabellen/Spalten/... ran OHNE ein RecordSet geöffnet zu haben.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms676705(VS.85).aspx


----------

